# New saltwater fly fisher in Coastal NC



## 53pilot (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello all, 

I bought a 8 wt and a soloskiff 4 months ago and now I am upgrading to a shadowcast. Still have not caught my first redfish but I am having a good time on the water learning what to do. Going out with a guide tomorrow, and the new skiff should be ready for pickup in two weeks. Exciting times. If anyone from the area wants to get together let me know.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

53pilot said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I bought a 8 wt and a soloskiff 4 months ago and now I am upgrading to a shadowcast. Still have not caught my first redfish but I am having a good time on the water learning what to do. Going out with a guide tomorrow, and the new skiff should be ready for pickup in two weeks. Exciting times. If anyone from the area wants to get together let me know.


Where in NC are you?


----------



## 53pilot (Jun 12, 2016)

D. C. Ward said:


> Where in NC are you?


Swansboro, just north of jacksonville.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Great website and forum to learn a lot and meet folks as well. I used to live in Raleigh and pretty much lived on the coast every weekend, we are back home in FL now. Hang in there, the fish will come! Don't forget the Shad runs in the Spring! Lots of fun on the fly!


----------

